# Stingray doo dads



## Darthvader (Mar 28, 2021)

Love these but I have to many lol


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 28, 2021)

Darthvader said:


> Love these but I have to many lol
> 
> View attachment 1381147
> 
> View attachment 1381148



To many is a good thing


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Apr 10, 2021)

Man, just the thing I am wanting to add to my Fastback collection- a Sting-Ray taillight. Looks like you have 8. Awesome. Let me know if you’d want to part with one and have a great number 7!
Your inventory is impressive. I’m just getting up to speed. Thanks for sharing


----------

